# Gamescom 2016 [Bilder u. Video Sammelthread]



## L1qu1dat0r (9. August 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum ,

hiermit eröffne ich den Bilder und Video Thread für die Gamescom 2016.
Also hier gehören alle Bilder und Videos der gamescom 2016 rein!


Wer einen Vorgeschmack braucht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCC-dqFUdLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich freue mich schon darauf Trotz des Sicherheitsdebakel^^.
(Hab drei Wochen Urlaub)

Also fleißig Posten.


MFG


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2016)

Rocketbean Live von der Gamescom:

Twitch


Morgen geht es los.
Freu.

Ok,Sorry Threadersteller
 das geht leicht am Thema vorbei aber,
hier ist noch ein Livestream:
Twitch
den Michael Obermaier hab ich letztes Jahr kurz getroffen


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2016)

Ich bin mal echt gespannt auf die Bilder im diesem Jahr.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. August 2016)

Bin total Platt,5,5 Std Gamescom 3Std Rückfahrt anstatt einer!
Bei der zweiten Haltestelle ging die Tür vom Zug nicht mehr zu ,2Std warten, nächster Zug,danach wieder 2 Haltestellen weiter, umsteigen in den Nächsten weil der Zug auf dem falschen Gleis war!!Hatten dann leider nur noch einen Stehplatz bekommen.
Voll Nervenzerfetzend und heiß.Ich kann die Deutsche Bahn nur Empfehlen.....wenn man an dem Tag nichts mehr vorhat .
Morgen quäle ich mich dann durch mein Bildmaterial und poste es hier.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Ok ,Bilder:
Banhof Deutz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die verstärkten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen:  (ok beim Rausgehen abgelichtet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anmerkung:Zum Glück ist das nicht er DI-Thread ^^. 
Ich hab fast alle Bilder mit der Canon eigenen Automatik gemacht ^^ fast alle Bilder verblitzt und unscharf^^ Sorry.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Da ich nicht "Nur" PC-Games und PC-Games Hardware Leser bin, kenne ich auch Redakteure von Mittbewerber-Magazinen .
Ein Highligth.kurz nach 8°°UHR ,Michael Obermeier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz danach im Buisness-Area,Maxi Gräff:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Autogramm von beiden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das die sich da noch hintrauen ??^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Kurz nach 10°°Uhr Gamescom per zeichensprache versuchte ich herauszufinden ob derKumpel um die Uhrzeit vlt. schon zuviel getankt hatte .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Bilderupload Kaputt ?
Ich habe nämlich noch ein paar!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. August 2016)

hmmh, 1x gespeichert und geht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Bilder!!
Bei Post #7 u.8# sehe ich nur Anhang-Links^^.
Wenn ich alle Bilder in meine Alben hochlade muß werde ich Heute nicht mehr fertig^^.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK,geht wieder...  Sorry Bild 54 ist Doppelt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. August 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Bilder!!
> Bei Post #7 u.8# sehe ich nur Anhang-Links^^.
> Wenn ich alle Bilder in meine Alben hochlade werde ich Heute nicht mehr fertig^^.



hmmh, grad ging es, ich mache ein Ticket.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Pietsmiet Fan-Club:   (das gibt es ?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der "Herr Sigismunt" ist mir auch über den Weg gelaufen (die Crew ist nicht Glücklich wenn man da reinblitzt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die hatte ich letztes Jahr schon im Fallout 4 Kostüm gesehen,kenne ich nur von der Gamescom 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jetz kommen einige Bilder des Indi-Bereichs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Die stand Draußen,aber da sind wir noch nicht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wieder der Fehler mit max. 25 Bilder pro Post^^.
Thilo schreib nochwas


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Jetzt noch die letzten ich will ja nicht das Forum sprengen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Bild 126 ist doppelt Sorry ,war noch etwas Umnachtet  (fals es einer braucht einfach wegnehmen)  )
Denke das war reichlich für den Donnerstag,bin immer noch Platt.
Fazit:  das Austellerangebot und Rahmenprogramm wird immer Reichhaltiger(Youtuber-Indiebereich usw.),da heißt es den Überblick bewahren.
Auch ist das Gedränge ab Mittags schon sehr Extrem so das man oft länger braucht als man glaubt um irgendwo hinzukommen.
Vlt. war das meine letzte Gamescom da die alte Hardware (Körper) nicht mehr so mitmacht   .

MFG

*PS.: Bilder in Post #7+#8+#14 und #15 sind noch "Defektös"



*PPS.:Ein Paar Mitbringsel  oder Goodys.
Haben uns echt keine Mühe gemacht was bei Vorführungen abzugreifen,viel zu Stressig!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PPPS.:  Ich hab noch nen interessante Link zum Indi Booth bereich gefunden:

Presskit - Indie Arena Booth at gamescom


----------



## wheeler (22. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shortgamer (22. August 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> [/B]PPS.:Ein Paar Mitbringsel  oder Goodys.
> Haben uns echt keine Mühe gemacht was bei Vorführungen abzugreifen,viel zu Stressig!!
> 
> 
> ...



Wie das? Ich war bis Abends auf der Messe, und hab das ein oder andere Wort mit Personen an Ständen gesprochen aber niemand, wirklich niemand hat was angeboten zu nehmen, oder gefragt ob man nicht was mitnehmen möchte. Nicht mal ne Visitenkarte oder Fyler - NULL. Wenn man nach dem Gespräch explizit nach Goodies gefragt hat, bekam man auch eine negative Antwort. Gefühlt am häufigsten war: "Sorry haben leider nichts da was wir raus geben können." oO
Gesehen hab ich dann auch nur die 'Events' wo die Sachen in die Menge geschmissen wurden bzw. der Stand seine 10 Minuten hatte, wo er Sachen rausgegeben hat. 
Ich bin genauso von der Gamescom gefahren wie ich sie betreten habe. Das fand ich wirklich deprimierend, und war auch schon etwas sauer. 
(Eine Alpha-Version von irgendeinem Spiel konnte ich abstauben. Ein iPad zum Einschreiben hang am Stand aus, und wollte mit meiner eMail gefüllt werden. Rein aus Frust hab ich das dann auch mitgenommen. (Die Alpha, nicht das iPad xD))
Andere Leute sieht man mit Goodies rumlaufen, eben von den Personen mit denen man gerade noch gesprochen hat ("Sorry haben leider nichts da was wir raus geben können."). Dabei war ich nicht mal penetrant, oder unhöflich. Ich war ruhig, freundlich und habe Fragen gestellt. - Vielleicht die falsche Art.
Nicht selten wollte man mir aber was verkaufen. Dann hätte man mir  n Mauspad und solche Sachen geben können. Ja ne is klar. 
Die Stände merk ich mir. 

Ansonsten bin ich aber auf meine Kosten gekommen, und die Messe hab ich so erlebt wie ich es mir auch vorgestellt habe. Unübersichtlich fand ich es in der Menge der Menschen, und den doppelstöcktigen Hallen. Die Gamecom App mit der Karte war auch nicht wirklich zu vertrauen, bzw musste man erstmal die Eigenart der App lernen. 
Die Besucher dort sind wie immer mega freundlich und seeeehr hilfsbereit. Fremd gibt es nicht. Ich find das hat immer den Charakter mit einem alten Freund zu quatschen, wenn man dort mit fremden Personen spricht. ^^ 

Zu der Wartezeitkriese kann ich mich nicht äußern, da ich kein einziges Game gespielt habe. Die Möglichkeit wäre aber trotzdem da gewesen! Zum Beispiel am Anfang in der Retro Ecke oder diverse Independent Games. Aber ich wollte mich nur etwas umschauen und das hat auch gut mit der Zeit gepasst. Und dafür wurde ich nicht enttäuscht, außer das ich keine Goodies abgreifen konnte.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. August 2016)

Juhu,ich dachte ich währe *alleine* auf der Gamescom gewesen  .
Schöne Bilder Wheeler.
Ein Tipp,versuche als erstes hier zu Spielen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bekommst du eine Tasche mit T-Shirt und free code Karten für World of Tanks ... usw. .
Hab noch ein Paar Codes zu verschenken (PN an mich ).
Dann sind wir hin und haben genommen was bei den Ständen auf den Tischen lag,gefragt wenn da welche mit Bänder usw. langliefen,wie gesagt kein Stress nur ein wenig Forsch drauflos gefragt.
Na ja war ja nicht mein Haubtaugenmerk hatte schonmal mehr 4-5 T.-shirts ,aber das ist vorbei.
Ist halt schon Megavoll.
freu mich über deine Bilder Wheeler.

MFG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

